# TO 20 Governor question



## Daniel Neff (Aug 11, 2018)

I bought a TO 20 a few years ago. It ran okay and served its purpose but I have decided to tinker with it to get it to run better. Well success on the running part. It sounds better and smoother than when I got it. I thought better give it an oil change and new oil pan gasket. Pulled oil pan and out dropped a governor weight. There are 4 of these weights to the assembly. My question is: do I leave things as is or do I NEED to take it apart and replace this? There is no rattle or extra vibration on the casing where it is.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2018)

I wonder if this is from an earlier failure....only 1 way to find out.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I found the following post written by 'John Deere D' on the YT forum in response to this same problem:

"If the governor plate is presently operating with THREE weights.....WHEN the next weight falls off and becomes Jammed between the Cam Gear and the Crank Gear...$$$$$....? When the next weight falls off and the engine revs to 5000 RPM plus..$$$$..? Your $$$$ your Tractor.
Engine blocks are becoming harder and harder to locate.
Good luck:
Bob...



















































end quote.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2018)

darn good point sixbales!


----------



## Daniel Neff (Aug 11, 2018)

I went ahead and ordered the part. Even though it runs great now, every time it sputters or idles different its gonna send my heart into panic thinking well, this is it. 


Thanks for advice and the diagrams cross my fingers and wish for luck when taking this apart


----------



## rick moran (Jun 6, 2019)

OK, is the governor a kind of rev limiter that will not let you over rev the engine? on my TO 20


----------

